# سؤال لمهندسي سلطنه عمان



## sahar alhassan (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته
انا بسأل عن كورسات اتصالات في مسقط
وكمان بسأل هل لو قريت كورس اول جزء في ال ccna ممكن امتحن واخد شهاده منه


----------



## Crank (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*Hi*

Good morning.
Actually, I want to help you but I don't know the answer.
So, I am going to give link and I hope it will be helpful for you.
http://www.s-oman.net/avb/forumdisplay.php?f=122​


----------



## Crank (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*hi*

Good morning.
Actually, I want to help you but I don't know the answer.
So, I am going to give link and I hope it will be helpful for you.
http://www.s-oman.net/avb/forumdisplay.php?f=122


----------



## sahar alhassan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

thanx crank


----------



## محمد جعبري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحتو ال ccna عن شو بيتكلم و لشو بفيدني بهندسة الاتصالات​ 
تحياتي​


----------



## sahar alhassan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ccna is a short cut of cisco certified network associate is helpful when u work in one of the communication company in the instulation and configration of networks 
sorry i hav'nt enough data about this course cause i will start to study about it in one of good institude soon


----------



## محمد جعبري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الك سحر ..أنا سنة ثالثة بالجامعه هل تلزمني هذه الدورة بهذا الوقت أم لا؟


----------



## sahar alhassan (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تحت الخدمه يامحمد
ممكن تدرس هذا الكورس بعد تخلص الجامعه


----------



## Crank (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Hi*



sahar alhassan قال:


> thanx crank


 
most welcome.
Hope you found what asking about?

Best wishes.


----------



## Crank (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Good morning sahar.
What are you study? I mean infromation tech. Of telecmmuniaction engg.


----------



## sahar alhassan (13 نوفمبر 2010)

good night crank
i study in my college the following courses:
introduction in network,general network,electromagnetic field,desgin,digital communication,data communication,mobile communication,dsp:digital image proccessing,dip:digital information proccessing,overview of securety,microwave,opticalfiber,satellate
and some other courses i can't remember it


----------

